# Options for Newel Post Refurb - Cladding?



## TFWS (21 May 2021)

hi all

i have a staircase job where the all the newel posts, 3 and 2 halves, are painted 70 x 70mm. it has simple handrails and the spindle area is filled out with painted ply i think.

client wants a more modern look by removing the filled in areas and having spindles or glass. and doesn't mind painted or exposed timber.

the newel posts are solid but battered and to avoid the bigger involved job of removing and changing the posts, particularly the 2 on the upper floor, i thought about cladding them to a more standard width of 90 x 90 and so accommodating standard handrail and base rails and therefore standards spindles if chosen. 

i was thinking 12mm mdf or softwood mitered at the corners to form a box section length that slips over the post if the final finish is painted or oak veneered mdf or a oak cladding kit if exposed timber is required.

any thoughts from you guys?


----------

